# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  بعض منازعات الأراضي الصحراوية من اختصاص القضاء الاداري:

## القارئة

*حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 101 لسنة 31 ق دستورية ، جلسة 1/2/2009 الجريدة الرسمية العدد 7 مكرر (أ) في 15/2/ 2009*
*المنازعات في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية ليست جميعها من طبيعة مدنية مما يدخل في اختصاص القضاء العادي؛ يداخلها بعض المنازعات ذات الطبيعة الإدارية :الولاية العامة المقررة لمجلس الدولة*
*(5) حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الأولي من المادة (22) من القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية([1])،([2]).*
*(حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا – في القضية رقم 101 لسنة 26 قضائية "دستورية " – جلسة 1/2/2009 – الجريدة الرسمية العدد 7 مكرر (أ) في 15/2/2009).*
*المبادئ :*
*(1) إن ما تغياه المشرع بنص المادة (30) من قانونها هو ألا تكون صحيفة الدعوى الدستورية أو قرار الإحالة الصادر من محكمة الموضوع مجهلاً بالمسائل الدستورية المطروحة على المحكمة ضماناً لتعيينها تعييناً كافياً فلا تثير خفاء في شأن مضمونها أو اضطراباً حول نطاقها.*
وحيث إنه عن الدفع المبدى من كل من هيئة قضايا الدولة والهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية بعدم قبول الدعوى الماثلة بقالة أن قرار الإحالة الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري جاء مجهلاً إذ خلا من تعيين النص الدستوري المدعي مخالفته وأوجه تلك المخالفة، فهو مردود بما استقر عليه قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا من أن ما تغياه المشرع بنص المادة (30) من قانونها هو ألا تكون صحيفة الدعوى الدستورية، أو قرار الإحالة الصادر من محكمة الموضوع مجهلاً بالمسائل الدستورية المطروحة على المحكمة ضماناً لتعيينها تعييناً كافياً، فلا تثير خفاءً في شأن مضمونها ، أو اضطرابا حول نطاقها، ليتمكن ذوو الشأن جميعاً من إعداد دفاعهم ابتداء ورداً وتعقيباً في المواعيد التي حددتها المادة (37) من ذلك القانون ولتتولي هيئة المفوضين بعد انقضاء تلك المواعيد تحضير الدعوى وإعداد تقرير يحدد المسائل الدستورية المثارة ورأيها فيها مسبباً. ومن ثم يكفي لتحقيق تلك الغاية أن يكون تعيين هذه المسائل ممكناً. ويتحقق ذلك كلما كان بنيان عناصرها منبئاً عن حقيقتها. متى كان ذلك، وكان قرار الإحالة قد انطوى على النص المطعون عليه، وعلى نص الدستور المدعي مخالفته، كما أبان المثالب الدستورية التي رأي أنها تلحق به، ناعياً عليه انتزاع اختصاصاً أصيلاً لمجلس الدولة مقرراً دستورياً وجاء عاماً دون تفرقة بين المنازعات المتعلقة بالحيازة والملكية، والمنازعات الإدارية التي توجه الخصومة فيها لقرارات إدارية نهائية، ومن ثم فإن وصف الحكم المذكور بالتجهيل لا يكون له من أساس، متعيناً الالتفات عنه.
*(2) المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة شرط لقبول الدعوى – مناط توافرها في الدعوى الماثلة:*
وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جري على أن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة – وهي شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية – مناطها أن يكون ثمة إرتباط بينها وبين المصلحة في الدعوى الموضوعية، وذلك بأن يكون الفصل في المسألة الدستورية لازماً للفصل في الطلبات المرتبطة بها المطروحة على محكمة الموضوع. متى كان ذلك ، فإن نطاق الدعوى الماثلة يتحدد بنص الفقرة الأولي من المادة (22) من القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 المشار إليه فيما قضت به من اختصاص المحاكم العادية دون غيرها بالفصل في المنازعات التي تنشأ عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون.

*(3) مجلس الدولة جهة قضائية بذاتها محصنة ضد أي عدوان عليها أو على اختصاصها – المقرر دستورياً – عن طريق التشريع العادي:*
وحيث إن المشرع الدستوري قصد بنص المادة (172) من الدستور إلى دعم مجلس الدولة فأصبح منذ استحداث هذا النص جهة قضائية قائمة بذاتها محصنة ضد أي عدوان عليها أو على اختصاصها – المقرر دستورياً – عن طريق التشريع العادي ،ولم يقف المشرع الدستوري في دعمه لمجلس الدولة عند هذا الحد بل جاوزه إلى إلغاء القيود التي كانت تقف حائلاً بينه وبين ممارسته لاختصاصاته، فاستحدث في المادة (68) من الدستور نصاً يقضي بأن التقاضي حق مكفول للناس كافة ، وأن لكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعي، وتكفل الدولة تقريب جهات القضاء من المتقاضين وسرعة الفصل في القضايا، ويحظر النص على تحصين أي عمل أو قرار إداري من رقابة القضاء. وبذلك سقطت جميع النصوص القانونية التي كانت تحظر الطعن في القرارات الإدارية، وأزيلت جميع العوائق التي كانت تحول بين المواطنين والالتجاء إلى مجلس الدولة بوصفه القاضي الطبيعي للمنازعات الإدارية. وإذ كان الدستور بما نص عليه في المادة (68) من أن لكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعي، قد دل – على ما جري عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – على أن هذا الحق في أصل شرعته هو حق للناس كافة تتكافأ فيه مراكزهم القانونية في سعيهم لرد العدوان على حقوقهم دفاعاً عن مصالحهم الذاتية، وأن الناس جميعاً لا يتمايزون فيما بنيهم في مجال حقهم في النفاذ إلى قاضيهم الطبيعي، ولا في نطاق القواعد الإجرائية أو الموضوعية التي تحكم الخصومة القضائية، ولا في مجال التداعي بشأن الحقوق المدعي بها وفق مقاييس موحدة عند توافر شروطها، إذ ينبغي دائما أن يكون للخصومة الواحدة قواعد موحدة سواء في مجال اقتضائها أو الدفاع عنها أو الطعن في الأحكام التي تصدر فيها. وكان مجلس الدولة – بنص المادة 172 من الدستور – هو قاضي القانون العام في المنازعات الإدارية والدعاوى التأديبية، ما فتئ قائماً عليها، باسطاً ولايته على مختلف أشكالها وتعدد صورها. لما كان ذلك ، وكان الدستور قد نص في المادة (165) على أن السلطة القضائية مستقلة وتتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها ، فإنه إذا ما قدر المشرع ملائمة إسناد الفصل في بعض المنازعات الإدارية إلى محاكم السلطة القضائية، فإن سلطته في هذا الشأن تكون مقيدة بعدم الخروج على نصوص الدستور، وعلى الأخص تلك التي تضمنتها نصوص المواد 40، 68، 165، 172، ويتعين عليه التأليف بينها في مجموعها، وبما يحول دون تناقضها فيما بينها أو تهادمها، ومن ثم فلا يجوز إيلاء سلطة القضاء في منازعات بعينها إلى غير قاضيها الطبيعي إلا في أحوال استثنائية تكون الضرورة في صورتها الملجئة هي مدخلها، وصلتها بالمصلحة العامة – في أوثق روابطها – مقطوعاً بها، ومبرراتها الحتمية لا شبهة فيها. وهذه العناصر جميعها ليست بمنأي عن الرقابة القضائية لهذه المحكمة، بل تخضع لتقييمها ، بما لا يخرج نص أي من المادتين (68 و 172) من الدستور عن أغراضها إلتفاقاً حولها، بل يكون لمضمونها مجاله الطبيعي الذي حرص المشرع الدستوري على عدم جواز إهداره، ذلك أن ما يقرره الدستور في المادة (167) من النص على أن يحدد القانون الهيئات القضائية واختصاصاتها، لا يجوز اتخاذه موطئا لاستنزاف اختصاص المحاكم أو التهوين من تخصيص الدستور بعضها بمنازعات بذواتها باعتبارها قاضيها الطبيعي، وصاحبة الولاية العامة بالفصل فيها، إذ أن الاختصاص المقرر دستورياً لأية جهة من جهات القضاء ليس محض حق لهذه الجهة أو تلك وإنما هو ولاية خولها إياها الدستور باعتبارها الجهة القضائية التي إرتأي أنها الأجدر بنظر نوع معين من المنازعات، والأصلح في التدقيق في الحقوق المتنازع عليها أمامها.
*(4) المنازعات التي تنشأ عن تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية ليست جميعها من طبيعة مدنية مما يدخل في اختصاص القضاء العادي بإعتباره صاحب الولاية العامة بنظر هذه المنازعات وإنما يداخلها بعض المنازعات ذات الطبيعة الإدارية ومنها القرارات الإدارية النهائية التي تصدرها جهة الإدارة مما تندرج تحت الولاية العامة المقررة لمجلس الدولة.*
وحيث إن المنازعات التي قد تنشأ عن تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية، ليست جميعها من طبيعة مدنية مما يدخل في اختصاص القضاء العادي باعتباره صاحب الولاية العامة بنظر هذه المنازعات، وإنما يداخلها بعض المنازعات ذات الطبيعة الإدارية، وينضوى تحت لوائها المنازعات المتعلقة بالقرارات الإدارية النهائية التي تصدرها جهة الإدارة مما تندرج تحت الولاية العامة المقررة لمحاكم مجلس الدولة باعتباره القاضي الطبيعي لكافة المنازعات الإدارية، متى كان ذلك فإن إيلاء الاختصاص بنظر المنازعات الإدارية إلى المحكمة الابتدائية على النحو الذي قررته الفقرة الأولي من المادة (22) المطعون عليها، خصماً من الاختصاص المعقود لمجلس الدولة دستورياً ينبغي أن يبرره ضرورة ملجئة، وأن يتم ذلك من أجل تحقق المصلحة العامة.
وحيث إن الأعمال التحضيرية للقانون السالف الذكر – المذكرة الإيضاحية ومضابط مجلس الشعب – قد خلت من بيان الأسباب التي ألجأت المشرع إلى ولوج هذا الطريق، أو المصلحة العامة التي يهدف إلى تحقيقها من ورائه، ومن ثم فإن ما نحاه المشرع من إيلاء الاختصاص بنظر جميع المنازعات التي قد تنشأ عن تطبيق أحكام القانون المطعون عليه إلى المحاكم الابتدائية يمثل انتقاصاً من الاختصاص المقرر دستورياً لمجلس الدولة.
*(5) القانون رقم 59 لسنة 1979 في شأن إنشاء المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة – أراضي صحراوية واستثمارية – القانونين 143 لسنة 1981 و 59 لسمو 1979 – وإذ خلا القانون الأخير من نص يقرر خضوع المنازعات التي قد تنشأ عن تطبيق أحكامه للقضاء العادي تاركاً الأمر للقواعد العامة لاختصاص كل من جهتي القضاء العادي والإداري.*
وحيث إن المشرع كان قد أصدر قبل إصداره القانون المطعون عليه القانون رقم 59 لسنة 1979 في شأن إنشاء المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة، الذي يتناول بالتنظيم إنشاء وإدارة. واستغلال المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة، وكلا القانونين يتناول بالتنظيم الشأن الخاص باستثمار أراضي صحراوية إما في استصلاحها واستزراعها على النحو الوارد بالقانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 أو إقامة مجتمعات عمرانية جديدة كما هو مقرر بالقانون رقم 59 لسنة 1979 وإذ خلا القانون الأخير من نص يقرر خضوع المنازعات التي قد تنشأ عن تطبيق أحكامه للقضاء العادي، تاركاً الأمر للقواعد العامة لاختصاص كل من جهتي القضاء العادي والإداري، بما مؤداه : اختصاص جهة القضاء العادي بنظر المنازعات المدنية من حيازة وملكية ونحو ذلك ، واختصاص جهة القضاء الإداري بنظر المنازعات الإدارية، في حين تنكب المشرع في القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 هذا السبيل، ممايزاً بين أفراد المتعاملين مع الجهة الإدارية المختصة على الرغم من تماثل مراكزهم القانونية ودون أن  يتوافر لهذا التمييز ما يبرره موضوعياً، فإنه يكون قد خالف مبدأ المساواة المنصوص عليه في المادة (40) من الدستور.
وحيث إن الأحكام التي تضمنتها الفقرتان الثانية والثالثة من النص المطعون عليه، والتي أوجبت على اللجان القضائية المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1964 أن تحيل المنازعات والاعتراضات المعروضة عليها عند العمل بأحكام القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 إلى المحاكم الابتدائية الكائن في دائرتها العقار موضوع النزاع، وأعطت لذوى الشأن خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العمل بالقانون المذكور حق الطعن في القرارات الصادرة من اللجان المشار إليها أمام المحاكم الابتدائية، ترتبط بنص الفقرة الأولي ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة ، لشمول حكمها المنازعات التي تدخل في اختصاص القضاء الإداري فإن القضاء بسقوطها – في هذا النطاق – يكون لازماً.
وحيث أنه لما تقدم ، فإن النص المطعون عليه يكون مخالفاً لأحكام المواد 40 و 64و 68و 165و 172 من الدستور.

*(**[1]**) وقائع الدعوى :*
حيث إن الوقائع – حسبما يتبين من حكم الإحالة وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل في أن المدعي في الدعوى الموضوعية كان قد أقام الدعوى رقم 2487 لسنة 56 قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ضد وزير الزراعة وإستصلاح الأراضي وآخرين طالباً الحكم بصفة مستعجلة بوقف إجراءات تخصيص قطعة أرض بمركز العلمين محافظة مطروح، لشركة ..... للتنمية السياحية والإستثمار العقاري، لتداخلها مع المسطح الذي تقدم بطلب تخصيص له برقم 2562 بتاريخ 17/12/1997, وفي الموضوع الحكم ببطلان إجراءات التخصيص التي إتبعت لصالح شركة ... للتنمية السياحية والإستثمار العقاري، مع إلزام الهيئة العامة لمشروعات التنمية الزراعية بتخصيص مساحة 1262 فداناً له بالشروط ذاتها التي تم بها تخصيص مساحة 4000 فدان لشركة ...... السالفة الذكر. وأثناء نظر تلك الدعوى، تقدم المدعي بطلب لتعديل طلباته فيها لتصبح وقف تنفيذ قرار وزير الزراعة وإستصلاح الأراضي بالموافقة على مذكرة المستشار القانوني للوزارة بشأن تأجير مساحة 4000 فدان لشركة ... للإستثمار العقاري والتنمية السياحية، ووقف تنفيذ قرار الإدارة المركزية للملكية والتصرف التابعة للهيئة العامة لمشروعات التنمية الزراعية المؤرخ 12/11/2001 برفض الطلب المقدم من المدعي برقم 2562 بتاريخ 17/2/1997 لتقنين وضع يده وآخر على مساحة 1262 فداناً، المتداخلة مع مساحة 4000 فدان التي وافق وزير الزراعة على تأجيرها لشركة ..... وفي الموضوع ببطلان قرار وزير الزراعة وإستصلاح الأراضي بالموافقة على تأجير السماحة المذكورة لشركة .... ، وكذلك بطلان قرار الإدارة المركزية للملكية والصترف التابعة للهيئة العامة لمشروعات التنمية الزراعية برفض طلب المدعي تقنين وضع يده على المساحة الآنفة الذكر، مع إلزام جهة الإدارة بالسير في إجراءات تملكي المدعي المساحة المطلوبة بالشروط ذاتها التي اتبعت مع شركة ... وإذا دفعت هيئة قضايا الدولة بعدم اختصاص محكمة القضاء الإداري ولائياً بنظرالدعوى ووجوب إحالتها إلى المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة طبقا للمادة (22) من القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية ، فقد قضت تلك المحكمة بجلستها المنعقدة في 28/12،2003 بوقف الدعوى وإحالة أوراقها إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل في دستورية ذلك النص.

*(**[2]**) النص الطعين :*
وحيث إن المادة (22) من القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1981 في شأن الأراضي الصحراوية تنص على أن :
تختص المحاكم العادية دون غيرها بالفصل في المنازعات التي تنشأ عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، وترفع الدعاوى إلى المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة. وعلى اللجان القضائية المنصوصعلهيا في القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1964 أن تحيل المنازعات والاعتراضات المعروضة عليها عند المل بأكام هذا القانون إلى المحاكم الابتدائية الكائن في دائرتها العقار موضوع النزاع، وذلك بغير رسوم وبالحالة التيتكون عليها.
ويكون لذوى الشأن خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العمل بأحكام هذا القانون الطعن في القرارات الصادرة من اللجان المشار إليها أمام المحكمة الابتدائية. :Director:

----------

